# Browserkompatibilität???



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Juli 2003)

Hi, ich hoffe mal, dass ich das richtige Forum dafür gewählt habe.

Hab auch schon die Suche eingeschalten und gegoogelt, aber leider findet sich nix Passendes für mein Problem.

Schaut Euch mal http://www.plasma-pixels.de im IE und dann im Opera-Browser an. Beim Opera fehlt komplett die Navigation.
Nun meine Frage, wie kann ich es realisieren, die Navi auch Opera-kompatibel zu gestalten???

Besten Dank schon Mal für die Antworten.


----------



## Numiel (29. Juli 2003)

*Mozilla*

Also im Mozilla zeigt er mir ein bisschen Bild mit viel Quelltext an.
Kommentiere doch das, was nicht angezeigt werden soll, aus (vor allem den Script-Bereich). HTML-Kommentare <!-- --> beeinflussen die Scripte nicht, aber dann seh ich vielleicht mehr...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (29. Juli 2003)

Öhm, sorry, so sieht meine Index nun mal aus... 

Was ich meinte, ist hier die Navigation, also "home, bio, portfolio etc"

THX


----------



## Numiel (30. Juli 2003)

> Öhm, sorry, so sieht meine Index nun mal aus...


Gut, dass wir das geklärt haben  
Dachte schon, ich steh im Wald...

Hm, im Mozilla hab ich die Navigation auch, aber... ich habe noch *nie* so viele framesets gesehen. Brauchst Du die wirklich alle?
Bzw. Bau doch mal eine Frame-Reduzierte Version zusammen, vielleicht hat der Opera damit Probleme. Wobei ich mir das nicht vorstellen kann. 
Mein O hat bisher nur bei einigen JavaScripts Probleme gemacht... _*idee*_

[einige Sekunden später]
Hm, Deine Link-Effekte werden im Mozilla gar nicht angezeigt, aber die Navi ist da. Vielleicht liegt es beim Opera wirklich am Script. 
_*Opera neu installier*_
Ich liebe Fehlersuche...

Numiel,
ausgebildet in der Abteilung Test


----------



## Numiel (30. Juli 2003)

*Opera*

Hast Du einen bestimmten Opera benutzt oder meintest Du mit "fehlt die komplette Navigation", dass Dein Java Script nicht interpretiert wird? Im O7 hatte ich keine Probs.

Was beim Mozilla und Opera fehlt, sind die schönen Verfärbungseffekte, die Du evtl mit CSS ausgleichen könntest. Der Effekt würde dann zwar fehlen, aber bei einem Mouseover würde sich der Link wenigstens noch verfärben.

Noch etwas: Im Mozilla kann man standardmäßig die Popups unterdrücken. Dein Message-Send Fenster ist mir erst im Opera entgegengekommen. Hier wäre vielleicht ein Link zum manuellen Öffnen nicht schlecht.

Gruß,
Numiel


----------



## Numiel (30. Juli 2003)

*Nachtrag*

Der Frame mit dem Bild oben links könnte eine Mindestgröße vertragen...


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (30. Juli 2003)

Hm, also ich habs mir jetzt nochmal im Opera angeschaut, und da war die Navi dann wieder da....komisch, verstehe einer sowas...

Naja, egal, ich Danke Dir 1531 Mal, und ich werd mir mal Deine Tipps zu Herzen nehmen.

Gruß ALF


----------



## Numiel (30. Juli 2003)

*NoProp*

*g* Gern geschehen - muss sowieso grad wieder meine eigenen Seiten testen


----------

